# The amazing 109



## TDoll (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey guys! I just wanted to rave a little about my new favorite face brush...the 109.  This brush is so small and dense...I had seen it before, but it never really jumped out at me as something I really "needed" or anything special.  When I was at the pro store last week, the MA showed me the brush and told me it was great for applying liquid foundations and that it provides really great coverage when using them. Also, she said that it helps the liquid foundation really blend into the skin better.  I was intrigued, but wasn't quite sold on it yet.  Then we were talking about other products and contouring and I told her that I've been having a hard time getting the Accentuate and Sculpt duo I have in Bone Beige/Emphasize to show up on me.  I've been using the 168 with it and having to use a whole bunch to get it to show up...and I'm NC25...so it should show up!  So then, she pulls out the 109 again and demonstrates using it to contour. And what do you know....it picks up lots of color and is the perfect size to contour every part of your face--even small enough for the sides of your nose!  After seeing the results, I was sold.  

I've used it everyday since then and it's amazing.  I've gotten the same great results when I contour and it works amazing with the highlight color as well.  I also tried it today with liquid foundation and it's fabulous.  I've been having a hard time with my MSF natural and shimmer duo because my 182 was too big to easily get just the natural half without the shimmer.  So I broke out the 109 and no joke...its amazing with MSF's too.  This is seriously running a close race with my 187 as my favorite face brush.  

What do you guys use it for? Any other 109 lovers out there?

I haven't heard many raves about this brush, so I wanted to share it's awesome-ness with my favorite fellow makeup lovers!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 20, 2008)

I really wanted this after seeing Leesha use it in one of her videos. I can't remember if I've seen this at the counter or not. Does anyone know if it's at counters? If not, I have to order it online, but that's fine too. I've just been curious either way.

I _must_ have this brush now after hearing your rave!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Jul 20, 2008)

oh you're making me want this now! as if i don't have enough brushes already! lol.


----------



## clamster (Jul 20, 2008)

I LOVE this brush!!! I use it for everything!! It's great for blotting around the nose because it's small, picks up a lot of product, and blends really well. I definately think this is a must have brush.


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 20, 2008)

I love my 109 too. I use it for highlighting mostly but I also use it for blending out blush/MSF's and for applying Studio Fix Fluid and powder. My only peeve is that it seems to shed little tiny black hairs way too often. It is definitely a great purchase though. Everyone should have this baby


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 20, 2008)

This is going to be my next brush purchase. I've really wanted to try it for awhile now and it just never stands out whenever I'm there because of the LE collections.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_I really wanted this after seeing Leesha use it in one of her videos. I can't remember if I've seen this at the counter or not. Does anyone know if it's at counters? If not, I have to order it online, but that's fine too. I've just been curious either way.

I must have this brush now after hearing your rave!_

 
its a store only brush.

its a great multi-purpose brush.  its awesome to use with liquid foundations, highlight powders and for contouring!  i got a few of things puppies, and they're worth every penny.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 20, 2008)

I own the 109 but I have never really used it.  I am going to have to take a 2nd look now after all of these raves.


----------



## damsel (Jul 20, 2008)

i've been wanting one forever since i've seen scandalousbeauty [youtube] use and rave about it. i'll more than likely pick it up in the next few weeks/months.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_its a store only brush._

 
Thanks for letting me know! I'm definitely going to order it soon then.


----------



## stickles (Jul 20, 2008)

I love this brush toooooo, I use it to really bring out a flush right on the apples on my cheeks, but it's great for contouring tooooo


----------



## crystalado (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_i've been wanting one forever since i've seen scandalousbeauty [youtube] use and rave about it. i'll more than likely pick it up in the next few weeks/months._

 

I agree! I saw her video and put it on my list! I saw another you tuber talk about it and I really have to have it now!  I may go tomorrow to pick it up! I have to see if it really lives up to the hype!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 20, 2008)

The #109 brush is AWESOME! The MA @ the MAC freestanding store used a combination of this brush and the #187 to put SFF on me last year. When she was done, she went around my face in light, small circles with the #109 to buff it onto my face more. I was surprised at how well it worked, since it's such a small brush. I never did buy it, but used a cheapie imitation brush instead to use it but it really did work wonders when the MA used it.
I think it's a really underrated brush, probably because of it's size.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 20, 2008)

I bought mine when Studio Fix Fluid came out.  Everyone was raving that it gave an airbrushed finish to the skin.  I tried it at home and really didn't like it because it is too small for applying foundation all over the face.  HOWEVER, it is the perfect blush brush.  It's also great for highlighting and contouring.


----------



## Renee (Jul 20, 2008)

This is my favorite brush for applying concealer! I will try it with blush next!


----------



## macedout (Jul 20, 2008)

curious, what color msf did u buy, i havent been to store and want to order online, i am nc25 as well...thx for the tip !


----------



## TDoll (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macedout* 

 
_curious, what color msf did u buy, i havent been to store and want to order online, i am nc25 as well...thx for the tip !_

 
I ended up buying the lightest shade...light-medium/natural and shimmer.  I thought I would need the second lightest shade but the ma told me that the msf's tend to oxidize on your skin and can look darker throughout the day so you have to be careful if you're on the fair side.  The color has been perfect on me so far!


----------



## ledonatella (Jul 21, 2008)

I LOVE my 109, way more than my 187 (Sacreligious I know!). it's so perfect and if I ever lost it or they discontinued it I would cry so hard!!!!


----------



## rbella (Jul 21, 2008)

I use my 109 every single day!  I love it so much!!!!!!!


----------



## nadiya (Jul 22, 2008)

I agree, the 109 is totally an unsung hero! I use it for blush everyday.


----------



## crystalado (Jul 22, 2008)

I just went out and purchased it today!  I have washed it and I can't wait to use it tomorrow!


----------



## II3rinII (Jul 22, 2008)

#109 is my love!! i use it for loose mineralized to get more coverage, it also applies tech beautifully, in fact my manager asked me to touch up his studio tech one day (he only wears it on his cheeks and nose to even out his  skintone) and i used the 109 and he said he had never thought to use that brush, but he loved how it looked and ended up buying the brush that day.  you can buff on any liquid foundation with the 109 and it will look flawless and smooth.  you can contour with it, use it for cream blushes and use it for you msfs.  one tip though, ive had a few artists and some customers complain about that brush shedding badly so i asked them to demonstrate how they use it and each one was pressing very hard and buffing very roughly.  so one of the artists that complained about it, i demo'ed on her the best way to use it which is by doing a light buffing motion, the tips of the bristles should just softly graze the skin to create the airbrushed look, using a light hand will prevent the shedding.


----------



## clamster (Jul 22, 2008)

erine1881 said:


> its a store only brush.
> quote]
> 
> I ordered mine off the MAC website.


----------



## marciagordon189 (Jul 22, 2008)

Love, Love, Love the 109...I have two


----------



## TDoll (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marciagordon189* 

 
_Love, Love, Love the 109...I have two_

 
Um, I'm seriously thinking about picking up a 2nd one myself!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 22, 2008)

clamster said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *erine1881*
> 
> ...


----------



## TDoll (Jul 22, 2008)

MAC_Whore said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *clamster*
> 
> ...


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 22, 2008)

MAC_Whore said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *clamster*
> 
> ...


----------



## georgiabarredo (Jul 22, 2008)

i love mine too... i use it for contouring..foundation [liquids and mineralized].. i also use it for msfs....


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 22, 2008)

ok...now i've had enough
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. why do yall keep rec'ing these awesome brushes!?!?!?! my list will never be done, lol. i will def check this out....maybe before the 187 since it's cheaper. thanks ladies for helping me spend money on pretty things, lol


----------



## II3rinII (Jul 23, 2008)

oh i forgot to mention, i use it for studio stick foundation and studio mist, just spray the brush and buff it on.  also the artist that said she had a problem with it shedding and i told her to not press it down so hard but merely let the tips of the bristles buff her skin, said she tried my technique and now shes in love with her brush again.

i have 2 as well =)


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Jul 23, 2008)

I love my brush. I use it pretty much as an all purpose foundation, powder, and concealer brush.  It's one of my top 3 brushes!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 24, 2008)

I used the 109 yesterday for the first time with my studio fix fluid and it was amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think that this might become my go to foundation brush rather than the 187.  I am so glad I read this thread but I feel bad I have let such a great brush sit in a drawer for so long.


----------



## jbid (Jul 24, 2008)

i was at mac yesterday and the ma used a brush on me to apply concealer, i asked what brush it was, it was a 109. i said "say no more... give it to me!"
thanks TDoll, if i haven't seen this thread i'd never buy it! i can't wait to try it tonight!


----------



## AlliSwan (Jul 24, 2008)

You guyyyysssss....I am not in the market (and neither is my bank account) for another brush. But I WANNNNT this one now!


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 1, 2008)

They're going to sell this one with the Mineralized line at counters I believe


----------



## Distinque (Aug 4, 2008)

I wasn't sold on it either! Then I used it to contour (because all of my usual brushes were dirty) and bam it did the job fast. I even use this brush for my blush


----------



## chocokitty (Aug 4, 2008)

The MA recommended it and I didn't think much of the brush since it was so small.  I picked it up when I bought belightful at the Fafi event and I love this brush now.  It's great for highlighting since it's small and dense.  

I just picked up studio mist foundation on Friday so I'm going to try the 109 with that -- can't wait!


----------



## jbid (Aug 4, 2008)

i didn't like it as a blush brush (i ended up with two pink dots on my cheeks) but i used it to apply studio finish concealer on a few spots and it was great! i also used it for my satinfinish sample, even though the color was off, my skin looked flawless.
thanks again, TDoll. i never knew concealer could look this amazing!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KellyBean* 

 
_They're going to sell this one with the Mineralized line at counters I believe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think I'm just going to wait for this then.


----------



## jbid (Sep 15, 2008)

TDoll, i already said it but i must repeat my thanks for letting us know about this brush.
i had a terrible wax burn on my upper lip this weekend and i didn't even want to go out. but my dh begged me to and i decided to cover it as much as i could. i just applied studio finish with 109 with a little msfn to set it and the scars were gone without looking cakey or feeling like make up at all! usually covering this type of flaws makes it look even worse, but 109 really helped me out! so thank you again and again!


----------



## nunu (Sep 15, 2008)

I LOVE the 109 brush! I used it to apply my studio tech foundation, buff in msf natural and applying my minerlized blushes and the shimmer from the msf natural duo.


----------



## The Biz Wiz (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_Hey guys! I just wanted to rave a little about my new favorite face brush...the 109.  This brush is so small and dense...I had seen it before, but it never really jumped out at me as something I really "needed" or anything special.  When I was at the pro store last week, the MA showed me the brush and told me it was great for applying liquid foundations and that it provides really great coverage when using them. Also, she said that it helps the liquid foundation really blend into the skin better.  I was intrigued, but wasn't quite sold on it yet.  Then we were talking about other products and contouring and I told her that I've been having a hard time getting the Accentuate and Sculpt duo I have in Bone Beige/Emphasize to show up on me.  I've been using the 168 with it and having to use a whole bunch to get it to show up...and I'm NC25...so it should show up!  So then, she pulls out the 109 again and demonstrates using it to contour. And what do you know....it picks up lots of color and is the perfect size to contour every part of your face--even small enough for the sides of your nose!  After seeing the results, I was sold.  

I've used it everyday since then and it's amazing.  I've gotten the same great results when I contour and it works amazing with the highlight color as well.  I also tried it today with liquid foundation and it's fabulous.  I've been having a hard time with my MSF natural and shimmer duo because my 182 was too big to easily get just the natural half without the shimmer.  So I broke out the 109 and no joke...its amazing with MSF's too.  This is seriously running a close race with my 187 as my favorite face brush.  

What do you guys use it for? Any other 109 lovers out there?

I haven't heard many raves about this brush, so I wanted to share it's awesome-ness with my favorite fellow makeup lovers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




_

 

I've been thinking about buying the 109, but wasn't really sure because I plan on buying the 116. But I think you've sold me on the idea of buying the 109 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Do you recommend one more than the other?


----------



## TDoll (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *The Biz Wiz* 

 
_I've been thinking about buying the 109, but wasn't really sure because I plan on buying the 116. But I think you've sold me on the idea of buying the 109 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Do you recommend one more than the other?_

 
I have both and I think they're both very different.  The 109 is smaller and more dense, so it's better for contouring because it buffs and blends so well. I also love it for liquid foundation. 
The 116 is typically used for blush application, which it works great for.  But I like to use it for highlighting.  
I feel like the 109 is more versatile, however, I really like them both for different reasons. It just depends on what you are wanting the brush to do.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 15, 2008)

Tdoll darling.

I thought of you the other day [not in the stalkerish creepy way] but I need a new liner brush and I thought I remembered you talking about a brush from MAC that helps you get a perfect wing...am I nuts or was that you? If so, can you remind me of what it was? TIA


----------



## TDoll (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Tdoll darling.

I thought of you the other day [not in the stalkerish creepy way] but I need a new liner brush and I thought I remembered you talking about a brush from MAC that helps you get a perfect wing...am I nuts or was that you? If so, can you remind me of what it was? TIA_

 
Yeah, I think that was me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Except it wasn't a MAC brush...it's the Benefit hard angle.  Right now it's $12 on benefitcosmetics.com.  Be careful because the EXACT same brush is on there for $16 too.  They just changed the packaging on some of the products, so they discounted certain things.  I own all the other MAC liner brushes and this one is just perfect compared to them.  The brushes are synthetic and really precise.  I like synthetic brushes better for liner.  They stay more stiff and precise.


----------



## strawberry (Sep 16, 2008)

ok now i want it too..probably gonna get it tomorrow...thanks for the recommendation...cant wait!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_Yeah, I think that was me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Except it wasn't a MAC brush...it's the Benefit hard angle.  Right now it's $12 on benefitcosmetics.com.  Be careful because the EXACT same brush is on there for $16 too.  They just changed the packaging on some of the products, so they discounted certain things.  I own all the other MAC liner brushes and this one is just perfect compared to them.  The brushes are synthetic and really precise.  I like synthetic brushes better for liner.  They stay more stiff and precise._

 
Ah hah! Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## elmo1026 (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay you guys i have thought about and I have decided to get 2 of the 109 brushes. I know I know. it is gonna be expensive but hey it is worth it.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 16, 2008)

I really want one now! You guys are killing my bank balance! Lol!

TDoll, i ordered this set the other day cause it was on sale, and I love brushes. lol!

betty brushes up on beauty : Benefit Cosmetics

Does it have the hard angle brush you were talking about??? If so thats really excellent get a perfect line with the 209 or 210.


----------



## TDoll (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emeraldjewels* 

 
_I really want one now! You guys are killing my bank balance! Lol!

TDoll, i ordered this set the other day cause it was on sale, and I love brushes. lol!

betty brushes up on beauty : Benefit Cosmetics

Does it have the hard angle brush you were talking about??? If so thats really excellent get a perfect line with the 209 or 210._

 
Thats the EXACT set that I have! Yes, that's the hard angle brush! It's fabulous.  I think if you buy it seperately (or any of the other brushes for that matter) they are white instead of black. They just made them black for the set.  But they are the same brushes.  That other flat synthetic brush is the shadow/liner brush I use a lot to apply bases!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_Thats the EXACT set that I have! Yes, that's the hard angle brush! It's fabulous. I think if you buy it seperately (or any of the other brushes for that matter) they are white instead of black. They just made them black for the set. But they are the same brushes. That other flat synthetic brush is the shadow/liner brush I use a lot to apply bases!_

 
Fantastic! Now i feel like i'm getting even more of a bargain, because I know the brushes are good. It should come today in the mail!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 27, 2008)

OK, TDoll - I completely bought this brush because of you.

And I LOVE it!  It's everything you said and more.  And this is coming from someone who has 75+ brushes.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Sep 28, 2008)

I absolutly love this brush!! I have 2 of them now!


----------



## AlliSwan (Jan 5, 2009)

Had to give this thread a bump because I FINALLY bought the 109. I don't know what took me so long! I've been using the 188 for foundation/tinted moisturizer and the 182 for powder/mineral foundation. This brush blows them both out of the water and can do BOTH all by itself! It doesn't soak up the liquid products like the 188 does, and I can go straight to powder after using it for liquid! It buffs stuff on like a dream, gets the little areas around the nose and eyes...it's just amazing.


----------



## alka1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 

 
_Had to give this thread a bump because I FINALLY bought the 109. I don't know what took me so long! I've been using the 188 for foundation/tinted moisturizer and the 182 for powder/mineral foundation. This brush blows them both out of the water and can do BOTH all by itself! It doesn't soak up the liquid products like the 188 does, and I can go straight to powder after using it for liquid! It buffs stuff on like a dream, gets the little areas around the nose and eyes...it's just amazing._

 
It is a great brush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I tried it as a foundation brush and, although it was great, it was a little small for me. I love it as a contour/highlight brush - it's amazing for contouring


----------



## MAC_over_Boys (Jan 6, 2009)

I just got this brush myself after seeing a couple of ppl doing reviews on it. I used to use my 187 to apply my liquid foundation but it always left the area under and on the sides of my nose kinda splotchy and i had to use my fingers anyway. i got this brush and its awesome! its a little small so i still use my 187 to place the foundation on my cheeks forehead and chin but then i use the 109 to blend everything in.  its great!


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 8, 2009)

I just got one today!  My MUA recommended it to me when I was getting mineralized loose foundation, and she swears by it so I'm giving it a try!  I think I'll like it


----------



## nunu (Jan 11, 2009)

Anyone here uses it to apply studio tech foundation?


----------



## user79 (Jan 11, 2009)

I've actually used my 168 for foundation application and I liked it more than the 187! The only thing is that the 168 is angled, so the 109 might be even better because it's round. I'll try it out!

Edit:

I just read some reviews on this brush on MUA and a lot of people complained about the shedding when using liquid foundation? Is that an issue?


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 11, 2009)

I get shedding when using my powder foundation, and I even noticed the one the MUA at MAC used was shedding as well, if that helps you out


----------



## nunu (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I've actually used my 168 for foundation application and I liked it more than the 187! The only thing is that the 168 is angled, so the 109 might be even better because it's round. I'll try it out!

Edit:

I just read some reviews on this brush on MUA and a lot of people complained about the shedding when using liquid foundation? Is that an issue?_

 
I've read somewhere that to minimize shedding you should not press the bristles onto your face ie, use it with a light hand. 

I only use mine to contour and apply msf's or highlighters.


----------



## sum (Jan 16, 2009)

Can anybody give me a link to a video turtorial of 109?

I own one, but I havent find its amazing ability of contouring yet.


----------



## AlliSwan (Jan 17, 2009)

Mine sheds, but nowhere NEAR as much as my 188 does.


----------



## 916_chick (Jan 18, 2009)

Omg... I'm In Love With The 109. My #1 Brush. I Use This For My Studio Fix Foundation And It Does Wonders. Blends Everything So Nicely And Flawlessly. Gorgeous


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jan 18, 2009)

Do you guys think the 109 could beat a kabuki in terms of mineral foundation application (esp. coverage!)? I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my EDM kabuki, but you can never have too many multi - purpose MAC brushes!!!


----------



## a_star (Jan 18, 2009)

I LOVE the 109, i got it about a month ago and use it to apply foundation & contour, it really does contour WAY better than the other contouring brushes such as 168. The 109 brush blends like a dream, im seriously in love with my 109 brush.

Only thing is that it does shed but when you wash it regularly with shampoo, it helps, well at least for me it does.


----------



## AlliSwan (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_Do you guys think the 109 could beat a kabuki in terms of mineral foundation application (esp. coverage!)? I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my EDM kabuki, but you can never have too many multi - purpose MAC brushes!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was a die-hard kabuki user for my mineral makeup, but since I've gotten the 109 I only use the kabuki if I'm in a rush and need to cover more surface area, faster. With the kabuki I found I was almost grinding the brush and minerals into my skin as I buffed; I applied a lot more pressure than I do with the 109. Maybe it's the longer handle or smaller brush head or both, but it's a more delicate touch. It still provides plenty of coverage!


----------



## Luceuk (Jan 18, 2009)

I bought the 109 last week and contoured my cheeks for the first time tonight. Amazing! I'm in love with this brush


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 

 
_I was a die-hard kabuki user for my mineral makeup, but since I've gotten the 109 I only use the kabuki if I'm in a rush and need to cover more surface area, faster. With the kabuki I found I was almost grinding the brush and minerals into my skin as I buffed; I applied a lot more pressure than I do with the 109. Maybe it's the longer handle or smaller brush head or both, but it's a more delicate touch. It still provides plenty of coverage!_

 
Oh noooo... I can't wait to try it out at a store!!! Thanks!


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 18, 2009)

I want this!!!


----------



## lukinamama (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Anyone here uses it to apply studio tech foundation?_

 
I did...once and now my stuio tech is full of black hair
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so you better pick up and aplly foundation with some other brush(190) and then blend with 109.you will have some black hairs on your face but otherwise your foundation will look flawless


----------



## moonlit (Mar 5, 2009)

omg I need to get this brush asap but I am so broke now *sigh*


----------



## shyste (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I love my 109 too. I use it for highlighting mostly but I also use it for blending out blush/MSF's and for applying Studio Fix Fluid and powder. My only peeve is that it seems to shed little tiny black hairs way too often. It is definitely a great purchase though. Everyone should have this baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Everyone should have just one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Anyone here uses it to apply studio tech foundation?_

 
I wouldn't...it sheds too much & I still love my studio tech..although Studio sculpt is running close behind it...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I've actually used my 168 for foundation application and I liked it more than the 187! The only thing is that the 168 is angled, so the 109 might be even better because it's round. I'll try it out!

Edit:

I just read some reviews on this brush on MUA and a lot of people complained about the shedding when using liquid foundation? Is that an issue?_

 
I have expereinced shedding mostly a couple days after washing it...which sucks cause I used when I did a vid on Studio sculpt and all these hairs were on my face...lol...

I def plan on buying 2 more of these...


----------



## carandru (Mar 5, 2009)

I've found it doesn't shed that much if you don't use that much pressure.  I know I was almost grinding it into my face, lol.  But once I started just lightly letting it graze over the surface, I got the same flawless results w/o all the shedding.


----------



## n_c (Mar 5, 2009)

Im almost convinced I NEED this brush, but do you guys think it would hold up to washing daily? Especially with the amount of shedding others have experienced. I would be using it for foundation only.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 5, 2009)

I have washed my 109 brush after every use because i don't like having left over foundation gunk build up and then putting the brush back on my face the next day. But then again, I don't wear foundation everyday. I wear foundation about 2-3 times a week but I always use the 109 for foundation application. It has held up well so far. Just don't get the wooden part wet. Like others said, this brush does shed tiny hairs all over your face which can get a bit annoying. If I use less pressure, it doesn't shed as much. That would be the only con.


----------



## moonlit (Apr 7, 2009)

i got the 109 and omg I loveeeeee it..It does shed like crazy but u need to be gentle and apply less pressure.. my skin looks flawless... need concealer thou coz I have scars but still I am sooooooo happy thanks to my 109 + SFF


----------



## user79 (Apr 8, 2009)

I bought it and I tried it with liquid foundation and I don't like it at all for that. It sheds sooo much I'm constantly picking off hair, and it makes my face look streaky...Pretty good for contouring though, just wasn't what I was hoping for. Meh, wish I could return it. :/ I think this brush is kinda overrated in this thread tbh...


----------



## michelle79 (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I bought it and I tried it with liquid foundation and I don't like it at all for that. It sheds sooo much I'm constantly picking off hair, and it makes my face look streaky..._

 
I had the same exact experience while using liquid foundation with the 109. It's horrible for applying liquids but it is my HG blush & contouring brush.


----------



## yepanotherone (May 3, 2009)

i love my 109 for applying my prep and prime refined. i like it for foundation, but like others said, it sheds like crazy. i don't experience that with the p&p


----------



## user79 (Jul 1, 2009)

This brush is overhyped. It _would _be a good brush if it didn't shed so much. Lots of people say they use this for liquid foundation but it's horrible for that! It's way too stiff and sheds like crazy, I end up having to pick hairs out of the foundation on my face. I like the Illamasqua Highlighting brush as a dupe for the 109 and it works better for foundation. If you want to buy this brush specifically for liquid foundation - don't! If you like the shape of it, try the Illamasqua one, it's softer and buffs liquid foundation in perfectly and it doesn't shed at all. Much better purchase imo.

The 109 works better on dry, powder products.


----------



## MissResha (Jul 1, 2009)

my 109 ONLY sheds when its wet. when i wash it.

which tells me its not meant for liquid foundation, but i mean, whatever floats your boat. i know tons of folks use it for liquid foundation, but just like Julia said, you end up picking pieces from your face. fail. i just refuse to use it for that.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 1, 2009)

wtf 109 for liquid foundation?
I think I will stick to a skunk brush


----------



## tepa1974 (Jul 1, 2009)

I tried using it for my foundation as well but it was not worth all the time I spent picking off all the hairs it shed.  I mainly use it for highlighting and have recently started using it for blush application (I use my 165 for contouring) because it blends the blush in very well.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 2, 2009)

I used to use a 187 for my Studio Fix Fluid, but once I got the 109 I decided to try it out for my SFF (because my MA used it for the foundation around my nose and cheeks and it looked airbrushed)

Ever since trying the 109 for foundation, thats all I like to use. Nothing covers my scars and bumps better than the 109. It doesnt make my face look streaky, it doesnt shed on my face (maybe a couple hairs) and nothing beats how flawless my skin looks.

I dont like how small it is, and I dont like that I need 2 of them (one for foundation, one for blush) But Im open to other brushes, I may look at the one Misschievious recommended...

For now, Im gonna keep using my 109


----------



## Susanne (Mar 15, 2010)

To be honest I still use this brush as a highlight brush. For my foundation I stick to my 190. 

Maybe I should really make a try as so many people love the 109 for fluid foundation?


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 15, 2010)

^

I love the 109 for foundation but i stopped ever since i ruined my brush.  After a few years it started to shed way too much and it just wasn't the same anymore.  It it gave amazing coverage and i didn't have to spend long buffing the product in.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_^

I love the 109 for foundation *but i stopped ever since i ruined my brush*. After a few years it started to shed way too much and it just wasn't the same anymore. It it gave amazing coverage and i didn't have to spend long buffing the product in._

 
That's what I am afraid of. Thanks for sharing.


----------

